# New Gelding in Private Paddock between Mares



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

unless there is some sort of MAJOR personality conflict, Im will to bet your horse will settle in just fine amongst a couple of mares I wouldnt worry yourself about it until AFTER (IF) a problem arises.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

depending on what fencing is used, if a horse kicks, it could get caught in a fence, they can bite each other over fences. 
He could 'fall in love' with one of the mares and not want to leave her .  
silly geldings .. fall in love easy ...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think there will be much of an issue, as he is gelded. There may be a few squeals and sniffs over the fence to begin with - but this is going to happen with most horses.

Since they don't have to be with each other (same paddock), I wouldn't worry. He might actually prefer the company of being able to hear, see, have contact over the fence - with other horses.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice. I wish the paddocks were a little bigger but he does have room to move away from fence if he needs to. I just didn't want him to feel boxed in and I didn't know if I should look further for a boarding situation that has bigger paddocks for turn out. He's with a very dominant mare now and he's a little stressed by it but I thought since they are individual paddocks it might be okay since no pushing away from food will be able to happen.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I think you should look for a different boarding situation, if you feel the turn out is too small inn general. Not because of the mare. Unless she is physically launching herself at the fence consistantly and your gelding is standing right there - I honestly think he will be fine.

He can move away from her, there is a fence in between.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

stevenson said:


> depending on what fencing is used, if a horse kicks, it could get caught in a fence, they can bite each other over fences.
> He could 'fall in love' with one of the mares and not want to leave her .
> silly geldings .. fall in love easy ...


I have a mare and there is another mare that is in love with mine. she calls and stompes and kicks every time I take my mare out and they go out in pasture together so when I want to get her out the other mare will block the exit. My mare does not really seem to even like her though poor thing 
so not only gelding and mares will fall in love lol


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it will be fine. About how big are the turnouts, and how often will you be able to ride your gelding?


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Paddocks are about 10' by 20' and I can ride 2-3x a week.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

wow 10' x 20' is pretty small in my opinion. i thought my boy's turnout was on the small side and his is 25' x 75' i believe if not slightly bigger. :/


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Whoah. No. Way to small. I did a lot of research once about stalling horses, and found a rough estimate for a 12x12 stall for a horse would be about 8x8 feet for the average person. So, that means a exercise area smaller than 8x16. Imagine that plus some controlled exercise a few times a week. I would say the smallest with riding a few times a week would be 25x75. My little run for temporary winter confinement is 25x110.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Those aren't turnouts or paddocks. Those are runs. WAY too small. IMO, a turnout should be AT LEAST big enough for the horse be able to gallop full-tilt across it, but I like them as big as possible. And that's with riding every single day.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I definitely want a bigger turn out for him, but it is hard to find someplace that isn't so far that it would be hard to travel to see him especially working full time and with so much traffic in my area. I'm at a loss, I feel bad now because its small and I am really trying to do the right thing for him, I pulled him from a feed lot at an auction, so I have no idea what he is used to or what he prefers, just trying real hard to do the best I can.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Just continue to do the good job for him that you are right now - you can only do your best, and it sounds like he is getting a lot of love and care from you he wasn't getting before! Keep your eyes open for other options that may come around in the future, because believe me, there are often surprises around the corner.... You've given him a _much _better life, and it will keep getting better all the time


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you Northernstar, your kind words do make me feel a little better. He is so skinny now, I'm trying to do everything possible to fatten him up and then work with a trainer to get his muscles back so he can have the energy to run and play and just be a happy horse who knows he's wanted and loved. I'm hoping the horses in the sky are looking down and sending me their help and guidance, I'm learning everyday and I am thankful for the experienced people on this board who are willing to offer advice to help someone just starting out.


----------

